# Favorite Brands



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

With Christmas around the corner I am wanting to treat myself and add to my tackle box. I am looking for new brands of hardbaits to try.The majority of my baits now are Rapala, Unfair, Mirrolure, and Yo-Zuri. I am just wanting to try some new products. 

Shoot!



EDIT:

To make this an actual report, since I am in that section: 
All fish were caught in November in the Mobile Bay/Dauphin Island sound area.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

You focusing on trout, reds, or both?


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I really like Unfair and the classic Miro-Lure.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*A few that work down here.*

I love the Bomber Wind Cheater Minnow and the Sebile Magic Swimmer (Minnow maybe?) I like big ones and fish down here do too. To heck with dink Trout. The Bomber Long-A in the medium size catches Tarpon and Snook well along with Trout, Bass and Redfish. Red-head, please.

I use a home made spinner bait a lot because I can fish it from near the surface down to 15 feet or so. I much prefer natural colors for Snook and Bass but Redfish are partial to yellow.

The Mirolure Mirodine in the largest size is a killer. I remove the rear hook and replace it with a #4 Indiana spinner blade. I replace the front hook with a 3-X strong 4/0 treble. Safer for the fish and for me too. Yes, I miss an occasional fish but I land more of the big ones without hurting them--or me.

The Mann's Baby One is a Redfish killer. I remove the rear treble on this one too but seldom replace it with anything. The Bagley 200 runs a little deeper and is a Redfish magnet. Again, I don't need the rear treble. The two lures in this paragraph seldom snag and don't catch a lot of grass. I caught a Pinfish on the Mann's Baby one that may have weighed 2#.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Get a couple shallow diving crankbaits from Mann's and Bandit. Great little tools to have


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks for the input guys. Target species would be trout, reds, and flounder I often get tunnel vision when looking at bait because I know what has produced for me. I have a chit ton of crank baits, like hundreds. I need to pick a few, change the hardware and give it a go. I also like the idea of replacing trebles with blades. Gives it a different look for sure. 

I think what I really need to do is upcycle some of my old baits, and stock up on hardware instead of buying new stuff.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

etrade92 said:


> Thanks for the input guys. Target species would be trout, reds, and flounder I often get tunnel vision when looking at bait because I know what has produced for me. I have a chit ton of crank baits, like hundreds. I need to pick a few, change the hardware and give it a go. I also like the idea of replacing trebles with blades. Gives it a different look for sure.
> 
> I think what I really need to do is upcycle some of my old baits, and stock up on hardware instead of buying new stuff.


Same here, I need to just spend more time using different baits all together

If you really want something different I've been using Bass jigs for flounder and swim jigs for reds. 

They are usually pretty natural and fairly silent, and they hold scent better than any other bait.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

The top 3 brands I use are Rapala, Lucky Craft, and Jackall. Each one makes lures I could not do without. Favorite lures include Rapala Xrap 08, Lucky Craft Pointer 78 and Flash Minnow 95, and Jackall Squad Minnow 80 and 95 and Bonnie 95. I also like to throw crankbaits around the river and prefer the LC RC/LC 0.5 DD. Colors I like to keep simple and try to only use 2 colors in each so I'm not constantly switching. Usually something for bright days and clear water, and one for dark days and stained water. Good luck on your search!


----------



## fishingrsx (Nov 13, 2014)

Get some matrix shads in the pink champaign and ultraviolet color 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Best inshore report I've seen in weeks, keep it up man!


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

NKlamerus said:


> Same here, I need to just spend more time using different baits all together
> 
> If you really want something different I've been using Bass jigs for flounder and swim jigs for reds.
> 
> They are usually pretty natural and fairly silent, and they hold scent better than any other bait.


Had a brain hair idea the other morning to throw an A-rig, thats how hungry the reds were.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

etrade92 said:


> Had a brain hair idea the other morning to throw an A-rig, thats how hungry the reds were.


Did it work?? 

I can't stand them things, dang near need a 3/0 senator to throw one


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Didn't have it with me. If I can get a cooling trend by Saturday I will probably try it. Wouldn't that be something to hook more than one!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

etrade92 said:


> Didn't have it with me. If I can get a cooling trend by Saturday I will probably try it. Wouldn't that be something to hook more than one!


I want to see that, take a camera and get some video.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

etrade92 said:


> Had a brain hair idea the other morning to throw an A-rig, thats how hungry the reds were.


etrade;

Your line up of lures are top notch, not any real reason to spend money on new lures unless it's just a itch for new ones.

Mine include in order of preference, BF-1, MR-17, zara spook, rapala flat rap, z-man scented paddler soft plastics.

On the A rig, this is not a hair brain idea, I've trolled one off n on for the past few yrs. 1st from boat, this yr. by kayak...BUT, I scaled down the wt. by removing all original yummy minnows except one, replaced the others w/ 1/16th jig heads w/ scented paddlers mentioned above. The scent trail is like having a school of mullet in the water.

But, haven't caught anything yet.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

barefoot said:


> etrade;
> 
> Your line up of lures are top notch, not any real reason to spend money on new lures unless it's just a itch for new ones.
> 
> ...




You sir, are on to something. I am by no means a pro, but do consider myself a seasoned veteran of freshwater fishing. That being said, when I was constantly throwing the A-Rig on the Tennessee River chain I would use the smaller A rig (Flash Mob jr) with Colorado blades. Everyone wanted to throw high dollar swimbaits, but I would wear out big uns on 1/8oz jigs with large curly tail grubs.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Great thread. If you want a scaled down weight and size of A-rig, try the Flash Mob Jr. A buddy of mine and I fished a deep clear lake with lots of largemouth and spots, and we'd wear them out some days using the FM Jr. and 1/8 jig heads with curly tail white grubs, or sometimes I'd throw AYU color of the 2.8 Keitech paddle tails. I loaded a standard bait caster with 60lb braid on a medium-heavy action 7 foot casting rod and it worked great. :thumbsup:


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

SurfRidr said:


> Great thread. If you want a scaled down weight and size of A-rig, try the Flash Mob Jr. A buddy of mine and I fished a deep clear lake with lots of largemouth and spots, and we'd wear them out some days using the FM Jr. and 1/8 jig heads with curly tail white grubs, or sometimes I'd throw AYU color of the 2.8 Keitech paddle tails. I loaded a standard bait caster with 60lb braid on a medium-heavy action 7 foot casting rod and it worked great. :thumbsup:


I've been thinking more and more about this... If I do decide to throw an A-rig for reds, the goal would be to hook and land two (hopefully no more) at the same time. I've got 65# Power Pro spooled up on an 8' flippin stick, but is that enough?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

etrade92 said:


> I've been thinking more and more about this... If I do decide to throw an A-rig for reds, the goal would be to hook and land two (hopefully no more) at the same time. I've got 65# Power Pro spooled up on an 8' flippin stick, but is that enough?


It should be more than enough considering 65# Power Pro breaks at over 100lbs if using 100% connections. As long as you fight the fish with the butt and not trying to "high stick" them in, it shouldn't be an issue at all.


----------



## Riverfan (Apr 5, 2015)

line strength usually not the issue. It's the fish pulling against each other on the wire and straightened or pulled hooks.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Riverfan said:


> line strength usually not the issue. It's the fish pulling against each other on the wire and straightened or pulled hooks.


Yup. They act as dehookers to each other


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

12/3/16 Update:

No go. Got to the launch at daylight with A-rig ready. A strong easterly wind was whipping. Ended up having fuel line issues and never left the ramp. Sometimes it is just not meant to be. Maybe next weekend.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Check out the whopper plopper thats a fun top water lure


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Check out the whopper plopper thats a fun top water lure


You do know that is not by Matrix don't you ?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

lsucole said:


> You do know that is not by Matrix don't you ?


Whats your deal? I guess you're kidding or trying to be funny..... hahahaha you're hilarious bro


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

but since you brought it up YES MATRIX SHAD is my Go2 but obviously not in the hard bait catagory...

Lucky Craft is a brand you need to expand in as well if you haven't.... probably the best made jerk baits on the market! Rapala as you know is also a Very Good band of Jerkaits shadow Rap shad did some serious damage this year but back to Lucky Craft check out there flash minnows and pointers..... absolutely deadly

Reactions Innovations / The Vixen is my go2 Striper top water, I have also caught some respectable trout on it!!!

Tight Lines and Good Fishin


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Check out the whopper plopper thats a fun top water lure


Funny you say that... I finally found one, and bought it for the steep price of $18. I have not used it and have it hanging in my man cave as a novelty almost. I know they catch fish but damn I am so afraid a redfish is gonna destroy that thing in one strike. So maybe one day I will go throw it, for right now I just look at it, with alot of other strange lures in my collection. 

On another note I am looking for the Stutter-step by Rat-L-Trap. I've got a little more faith in the durability of that puppy.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

etrade92 said:


> Funny you say that... I finally found one, and bought it for the steep price of $18. I have not used it and have it hanging in my man cave as a novelty almost. I know they catch fish but damn I am so afraid a redfish is gonna destroy that thing in one strike. So maybe one day I will go throw it, for right now I just look at it, with alot of other strange lures in my collection.
> 
> On another note I am looking for the Stutter-step by Rat-L-Trap. I've got a little more faith in the durability of that puppy.


I have put the whopper plopper to the test and thiswas about 2 years ago..... caught bull after bull on it and it also hangs in my man cave lol not 1 of my go2 lures but when the fish are active its awesome watching them crush that lure


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

BassPro just freshly restocked Whopper Ploppers. 2 sizes with 4-5 colors in each


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

NKlamerus said:


> BassPro just freshly restocked Whopper Ploppers. 2 sizes with 4-5 colors in each


Thats where I got mine..... with a 30% upcharge :mellow:


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

etrade92 said:


> Thats where I got mine..... with a 30% upcharge :mellow:


Typical BassPro fashion lol

They don't even kiss ya on the way out


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

NKlamerus said:


> Typical BassPro fashion lol
> 
> They don't even kiss ya on the way out


lolololol you *don't* want the Spanish Fort ones kissin' on ya


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

etrade92 said:


> Thats where I got mine..... with a 30% upcharge :mellow:


This is Destin, pretty people pretty prices!

There's a few that I'd like to "Whop-Her-Plopper"


----------



## deepdrop (Dec 8, 2016)

Old School Sebile Stick Shad, Jackall, Lucky Craft, Shimano Waxwing.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Come on Deepdrop--Old School my hairy butt.*

The lures you mention are New School at least. Gotta be at least 50 years old to be "Old School." 

Old School =s Zara Spook, Old Mirrolure plugs, Bingo, Heddon Chugger Spook, etc. I guess I could stretch a bit and allow original Rapalas, Rebels, and maybe even the POp-R and Chugbug. :whistling:

BTW, back in 1963 when I was pier fishing a lot, the Bingo was my favorite winter time Redfish lure. Cast a mile and caught fish like crazy.


----------



## deepdrop (Dec 8, 2016)

Totally right about old school baits! I was trying to say tactfully Sebile pre-Purefish ownership.


----------

